# 1066 International Diff Lock won't engage



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

I had my 1066 International in the shop a few years back to get the differential lock repaired. They said that there was a splined shaft that was bad in the mechanism. Cost about $2000 to fix. Well, it worked fine for a year or so, but started giving me issues again. It would sometimes not engage (no noise, just nothing). Other times it would engage, then "pop out" and start grinding. Other times it would engage and work perfectly fine. It didn't seem to be getting progressively worse like something was wearing out, it just would work fine for a long time, then wouldn't engage at all for a while, then go back to working fine, etc. Now, however, it won't do anything. I can pop the lever down and it won't engage at all. Sometimes, I'll get a faint howl when I try to activate it, but mostly its just non-responsive. Today, after I got back from plowing (busted the 5th standard off the damned plow!  ) I noticed that there is hy-train oil dripping out of the right side brake housing. The brake works fine, however. The diff lock control valve is right above the housing, and it appears that something from the valve goes into the housing (tube, linkage, etc). I want to check the hydraulic filter today because the draft control is "chirping" when you get into harder ground when plowing. The plow pulses up and down a couple inches when that happens. Fluid levels are full.


Any ideas, or do I have to get raped by the shop again?


----------

